# The Trinity in Genesis?



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 19, 2006)

God (plural) He (singular) created the heavens and the earth. He created a "tri-universe" by using a "tri-manner of creation" while making man a "tripartate family", while making creation a "tri-dimensional" universe and a "tri-time related universe". Maybe there is something to that? More here:

February 19, 2006
God the Trinity, Genesis 1:1, Part 7
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon
http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 19, 2006)

I had a former pastor who argued that the 3 who visited Abraham was actually an anthropomorphic visit of the Trinity.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 19, 2006)

Even though we could "go there", I don't think it is as clear as that. Obviosuly, the passge doesn't say "this is the Trinity" or that three came, but there could be 498 more.

What I think is more "apparant" is that God is seen in VARIED ways, and those ways demonstrate its not as simple as just saying "One God."


----------



## Peter (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> I had a former pastor who argued that the 3 who visited Abraham was actually an anthropomorphic visit of the Trinity.



Calvin says that one of the vistors was Christ and the two that went to Sodom were regular angels. Calvin also says that the plural word for God is not an indication of the trinity just an expression of God's magnificence and power or something like that.

[Edited on 2-19-2006 by Peter]


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> ...



Wow... imagine that! I agree with Calvin!


----------



## Peter (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Peter_
> ...



Aint too hard to imagine.


----------



## TimeRedeemer (Feb 19, 2006)

I learned a simple thing from Calvin that completely changed my view of the faith and how it all works, it was this: when we are joined to Christ, or married to Christ, so to speak, it is via the Holy Spirit. I.e. having the Holy Spirit in us is what joins us to Christ. It may sound stupid but that was kind of a stumblingblock for me to try to think how one would be actually joined physically to Jesus. I'm not kidding, I actually would say, so how does THAT actually happen? So Calvin in his Institutes explains that it is effected by the Holy Spirit. And I have to slap my forehead and say, of course! the Trinity... (Think as a Trinitarian when reading the Bible..., note to self...)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 19, 2006)

Our worship, piety, fellowship, everyday life, etc., is by Communion with the Father, Son and Holy Spirit. We should continually slap our heads and remind ourself that we just don't worship "God" (Jews say they do that) but we have an intimate relationship with the Triune Godhead.


----------

